# Need help NOW!



## B1gg3stN00b (May 11, 2008)

Please, if anyone can deliver a speedy response to this - 

While fiddling with my new Compaq F750 and putting in a Hardy Heron and Vista dual boot, THEN removing the Ubuntu OS, all I can get on startup is the GRUB loading screen, then it just says error.

So is there a way from commant prompt (I'm computer illiterate, so I need help navigating it) that I can fix my booting to JUST boot from vista?


----------



## Pyeti (May 11, 2008)

you need to restore the mbr. i had this exact problem a few days ago but it was with xp rather than vista but my guess is it would be the same process. boot into your vista cd and go into the recovery console. type FIXMBR and press enter and also FIXBOOT.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (May 11, 2008)

I tried that, but for some reason the command prompt is from my second drive, drive X, not drive C.

How do I switch to drive C?


----------



## Pyeti (May 11, 2008)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740221
the process for vista is slightly different. type c: then press enter to change drives?


----------



## hat (May 11, 2008)

my my, aren't we a little demanding?
People who help others do so of thier own free will, and I'm sure you turned A LOT of people away by saying "NOW!".


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (May 11, 2008)

That totally worked! HAHA! Thanks SO MUCH!

You just saved me from having to reformat and losing 10 of 50 pages of my Statistics final project 

And I'm sorry if that did come off as demanding, I meant it in more of a damsel in distress "Oh the big mean kidnapper is going to rape me if you don't come quick" type way, you know? 

Anyways, thank you so much.

I was just super worried.


----------



## Pyeti (May 11, 2008)

i was exactly the same when it happened to me lol


----------

